# Can Someone Help Decipher Navy Records?



## Melz (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,
I'm hoping someone can help me decipher my grandfathers navy record that I received from the National Archives, the writing isn't very good and I haven't got the foggiest of what it all means!
Many thanks
Melissa


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Melissa,
The attachment is not very clear but the main information on the left is his ships/shore establishments and dates [Google them].

HMS VIVID II was the Devonport Naval Barracks - now HMS DRAKE.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## butch226 (Jul 24, 2008)

Try posting the record on World Naval Ships Forum they seem very good at it on there
rex


----------

